

Quote Unquote: A sentence goes viral–why? - samclemens
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/06/30/quote-unquote/

======
slfnflctd
Travolta...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travolta_(song)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travolta_\(song\))

In all seriousness, though, this really strikes home:

"The relationship between a writer and a reader is generally taken to be
complementary but nonreciprocal—that is, they need one another, but it’s
always the same one who gives and the other who receives. Neither of them
necessarily has to understand the nature of the gift that is on offer"

Beautiful.

------
tomcam
Our daughter is an accomplished web artist who works very, very hard on her
panels, yet her "Frenchiest Fry" meme[1] became a massive Tumblr hit despite
being dashed off in moments. You just never know.

[http://c4cti.tumblr.com/post/73237082913/sometimes-i-wake-
up...](http://c4cti.tumblr.com/post/73237082913/sometimes-i-wake-up-with-a-
very-urgent-thought-on)

------
scvlpin
Thank you.

